# Zhu Baozhen



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2014)

Zhu Baozhen (&#26417;&#23453;&#29645;, 1933-2014)
passed away in Beijing on 08 May, 2014


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2014)

May he R.I.P.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2014)

.


----------

